# What does T3 feel like?



## malfeasance (May 14, 2014)

Second day on 50 mcg - can't tell any difference yet.  What is it supposed to feel like?


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 14, 2014)

How's your appetite?  That's one of the first things to go in my experience. 


Warrior


----------



## mac10chap (May 14, 2014)

For me, nothing really.  A little raise in body temp and slightly more sweat during activities.  But I lost 10lbs in the first two weeks of taking T3 at 75mg/day


----------



## JJB1 (May 14, 2014)

T3 makes me sweat a lot.


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 15, 2014)

I sweat a lot. Cardio is great on it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2014)

i notice nothing and i have used two diff brands one was bluesky and now purchase pep.both are working at keeping me lean but i dont fell any thing at all even at 100mcg.i all ways never would use t3 or anything like that because i thought they made you fell all crack out and stuff like clen does or something.but not true for me with t3 and i can not even take pre work out stuff so if that tells you something.


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2014)

I upped it to 75 today, and I still can't really feel a difference.  I am sweating a lot, but that could be the tren.  I have Clen for later, too.


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2014)

I have been taking this all in one dose in the morning.  Is that how the rest of you do it, or do you split it up throughout the day?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2014)

all in the morning first thing empty for me.


----------



## mac10chap (May 16, 2014)

I split up.  Prescribed t3 says doses should be taken no sooner than 4 hours apart and no later than 12 hours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## malfeasance (May 19, 2014)

And did you both have good results taking it two different ways (all at once or splitting it up)?


----------



## Big Puppy (May 19, 2014)

I took it all in the morning for 2 years.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2014)

I'd be careful upping the dose to quickly,t-3 will burn through muscle too.


----------



## mac10chap (May 20, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I'd be careful upping the dose to quickly,t-3 will burn through muscle too.



That's why I take it with tren.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 20, 2014)

yea i would not be taking t3 unless i am on a heavy cycle.and yes i have gotten good results from taking t3 all in am i would not take anything like that in the evening for me might hurt my sleep.


----------



## malfeasance (May 22, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I'd be careful upping the dose to quickly,t-3 will burn through muscle too.



Taking it with 900/400/400 test/tren/deca - haven't lost any weight yet, but I am visibly getting leaner.   I have really cleaned up my diet, and I am hitting cardio hard 3-4 times a week, so it is difficult to tell what is doing what.  

As for the T3, I think it increases my resting heart rate . . .

Shirt was soaking wet after cardio this morning, and THAT is a first.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 22, 2014)

I'm near the same dose at 1g/375/300 and I'm on 125mcg of clen and 25mg of t-3 and my weight is slowly coming down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 22, 2014)

My bed sheets are soaked in the morning though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigant46 (May 26, 2014)

Not wise taking tren and deca together. You might want to look into the side effects from taking both concurrently. Prolactin levels can sky rocket and you could wakeup next week with boobs.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> Not wise taking tren and deca together. You might want to look into the side effects from taking both concurrently. Prolactin levels can sky rocket and you could wakeup next week with boobs.


Prami is being used to control this, along with an ai to control estrogen.  In addition, my dosages, even together, are quite a bit less than what I see others doing on here.  Should I still be concerned even when taking prami and an ai?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Taking it with 900/400/400 test/tren/deca - haven't lost any weight yet, but I am visibly getting leaner.   I have really cleaned up my diet, and I am hitting cardio hard 3-4 times a week, so it is difficult to tell what is doing what.
> 
> As for the T3, I think it increases my resting heart rate . . .
> 
> Shirt was soaking wet after cardio this morning, and THAT is a first.


Just as an update several weeks in, I have added in clen, and I have increased dosages, too.  I am at 120 mcg T3 now and 100 clen (two weeks on, then off, worked up from a low dosage, too).  

I have lost a few pounds, and I am visibly leaner.  You can actually see abs now, even if they are not visually impressive yet.  I was smooth across the belly when I started.

The ironic thing is that everybody thinks I am getting bigger and heavier.  "Hey, you are really bulking up," are the kind of comments I keep hearing.  "Nope, I have actually been losing weight . . ." I respond.

I keep getting stronger even while my bodyweight is dropping.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like you are on track brother. I would NOT increase the Clen or T3 doses any further though. You are on stout doses.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 14, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Sounds like you are on track brother. I would NOT increase the Clen or T3 doses any further though. You are on stout doses.



Damn!  I already increased the clen to 120 yesterday and today before I saw your post!  Oh, well, tomorrow is the last day of the two weeks.


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 14, 2014)

This should only be taken while youre on right? To stop it from wasting your muscle? T3 is one thing im not very familiar with,  but im interested in it for the back end of a cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> This should only be taken while youre on right? To stop it from wasting your muscle? T3 is one thing im not very familiar with,  but im interested in it for the back end of a cycle


I would not administer T3 above replacement doses without an anabolic brother.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would not administer T3 above replacement doses without an anabolic brother.



Great advice to that!


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would not administer T3 above replacement doses without an anabolic brother.



Understood, thanks


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm on it now. I can't stop sweating. I have good energy. I'm gradually increasing the dose.


----------

